# wow spielen mit o2 surf stick



## DerSpike (14. Dezember 2008)

hallo

ich habe mir einen o2 surf stick gekauft damit ich unterwegs mit meinen laptop spielen kann.
ich kann mich einlogen und das spiel läuft wunderbar, latenz immer auf grün aber trotzdem fliege ich immer nach 2 bis 5 minuten raus.
hat einer das gleiche problem gehabt und hat eine lösung gefunden?


----------



## Sinnlos2008 (14. Dezember 2008)

Welchen stick hast du denn genau?
Firmware update bewirkt manchmal wunder, wie bei mir.


----------



## DerSpike (14. Dezember 2008)

ich hab den stick von o2 den ganz normalen
wo kriege ich den das firmeware update her?


----------



## mekka84 (14. Dezember 2008)

musst ein fireware update machen das hilft war bei mir auch so. musst mal danach googlen


----------



## DerSpike (14. Dezember 2008)

mekka84 schrieb:


> musst ein fireware update machen das hilft war bei mir auch so. musst mal danach googlen


hab ich grade gemacht aber es gibt nur ein update für das model e169 und nicht für das was ich habe e 160 oder hat für das model einer ein update?


----------



## Hellfire1337 (14. Dezember 2008)

ne ich hab leider auch nur das 169er update.... ich selber hab ganz normal lan und so aber mein bruder hat den stick... bei dem ist aber so ein problem gar net erst aufgetreten


----------



## DerSpike (14. Dezember 2008)

hab ein update gefunden meinen stick und jetzt läuft es super

danke


----------



## Wagga (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal ne Frage, wiels gerade hier her passt.
Ich habe seit kurzem ein Notebook und suche auch sollch ein Stick, kann jemand was empfehlen.
Am besten Flaterate (komplett) für 40- max. 60 € im Monat.
Habe gehört, das die Flates keine richtigen seinen sollen sondern nur Flates bis 5 GB dann muss man wieder zahlen.
Reichen die 5 GB für ca. 40 Stunden Wow in der Woche, sowie noch surfen `?
Weiß ja nicht was WoW so verbraucht an Traffic.
Normal sollte Wow drauf laufen.
Wenns geht von T-Com.
Kenne nur Web n´walk flate für 40 €, aber ich weiß nicht obs eine richtige Flate ist.
http://www.dsl.t-online.de/c/12/42/10/46/12421046.html
Würde die Hotspotfalte und so ein webn´walkstick reichen fürs Surfen und ab und zu wow?
Daheim habe ich ja dann WLAN.
Es geht nur fürs Unterwegs sein.
Kann man web´n walk mit WLAN vergleichen.
Mit WLAN habe ich nur leicht höheren Ping als mit KabelDSL.
statt 50 nun 70- 120.
Obwohl auch Kabel bis 120 ging.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Damiane (15. Dezember 2008)

HI,

bei der T-Mobile w´n´w  connect L Flat ist bis 5 GB Traffic alles super, danach wird die Übertragungsrate gedrossel, d.h., dass es dann nicht mehr UMTS ist, sondern bloß nur noch EDGE. Heißt, Deine Verbindung wird dann langsamer. (EDGE ist ca. viermal so schnell wie ISDN)
Ne Flat bleibt es trotzdem, heißt, zusätzliche Kosten brauchst Du nicht befürchten, eben nur langsamere Datenraten....


Was für Traffic WoW verursacht weiß ich aber leider auch nicht...


----------



## Wagga (15. Dezember 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> bei der T-Mobile w´n´w  connect L Flat ist bis 5 GB Traffic alles super, danach wird die Übertragungsrate gedrossel, d.h., dass es dann nicht mehr UMTS ist, sondern bloß nur noch EDGE. Heißt, Deine Verbindung wird dann langsamer. (EDGE ist ca. viermal so schnell wie ISDN)
> Ne Flat bleibt es trotzdem, heißt, zusätzliche Kosten brauchst Du nicht befürchten, eben nur langsamere Datenraten....
> ...


D.h. ich muss ggf. eine langsamere Verbindungsart nehmen, aber es gibt keinerlei versteckte Kosten, ok?
Die 5 GB Grenze die ich da las, hörten sich so an Flate bis 5 GB und dann zahle schön.
Wenn das so ist, dann kann icj ja Web´n walk nehmen.
Kann jemand mal ein Vergleich zu WLAN bringen? Kann man es damit vergleichen oder eher mit ISDN?
Aber WoW soll ja auch mit ISDN angeblich laufen.
Danke Damiane für die Infos.


----------



## Azuriel (15. Dezember 2008)

der vergleich von i-net stick zu w-lan hinkt ein wenig. das eine ist lokal, das andere nicht. wär aber auch mal an einem erfahrungsbericht interessiert, gerade was die latenzen angeht ..

[ironie=on] hab nämlich keine lust, dass mein wow dann ruckelt [ironie=off] ^^


----------



## MoVedder (15. Dezember 2008)

Hol dir den Stick von Vodafone Ge 301...hab ich auch 10 gig traffic und HSUPA d.h. 3000 kbit/s down und upload von bestimmt 900  ....Kosten Punkt,..hm weiss nicht genau aber glaub so um die 40 euro pro Monat,..ich habs auch und kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## Wagga (15. Dezember 2008)

mal was ich mit dem Ding vor habe:
Internet also surfen.
Mail
FTP (aber kleinere Dateien) meist <1MB.
WoW (max. 400 Ms, wenn möglich!)
Das wars schon würde bis zu 40- max. 60 (schmerzgrenze) zahlen, weil nur nicht von welchem ISP.
Habe T-Online mal angeguckt, Vodafone wäre aber auch ok.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## MoVedder (15. Dezember 2008)

Hier check den Link, Click me..vielleicht kannste dich dafür begeistern hehe,..mein Vater hat Web'n walk von T-Mobile,..hat meist lansamere Verbindung,..naja uns zahlen tut er das gleiche,..also ich muss in diesem Falle Vodafone bevozugen hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..was UMTS/HSUPA an geht hat Vodafone klar die Nase vorn im Markt atm.


----------



## Wagga (15. Dezember 2008)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Hier check den Link, Click me..vielleicht kannste dich dafür begeistern hehe,..mein Vater hat Web'n walk von T-Mobile,..hat meist lansamere Verbindung,..naja uns zahlen tut er das gleiche,..also ich muss in diesem Falle Vodafone bevozugen hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist aber ne Flate oder?
Also surfen 24/7 für ein Preis?
Das ist erstmals der wichtigste Punkt.
Kein Zeit-,Volumentarif.
Bekommt man in jedem Vodafoneshop oder?
Und muss halt kompatible mit HP dv 5 1190 eg VISTA HP 32 bit sein.
Habe leider nur was über die hardware gefunden.
Monatspreis fehlt mir noch auch so in etwa wie bei T-Com.
Oder kommt ich gehe mal in einen Vodafoneshop und lass mich beraten.
die Preise unterscheiden sich wohl auch wo man wohnt oder?


----------



## Fendrin (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



> Kein Zeit-,Volumentarif.



Wär ich vorsichtig, UTMS-Anbieter drosseln gerne (meist bei 5 GB Traffic)



> die Preise unterscheiden sich wohl auch wo man wohnt oder?



Nein. Wo man wohnt spielt nur bei der Geschwindigkeit eine Rolle. Sollte an deinem Wohnort kein UMTS / HSDPA verfügbar sein, würd ichs mir nochmal überlegen :-)

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Wagga (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich ware beim Baseshop mal um mich zu informieren,
zum Vodafoneshop gehe ich noch.

Base Flate für Notebook, Kosten 25 €.
DSL 2000 Nivau.
Eigentlich müsste doch Wow laufen, da ich vor ca. 1 Jahr noch mit DSl 2000 wow spielte und da waren 3 Rechner am Router, jetzt ist es zwar 1600 und 4 Rechner, also damals ging Wow mit 70-200 ms, war noch spielbar.
Jetzt ist es mit WLAN 50-120 ms.
Also Wow müsste laufen, oder täusche ich mich und DSL2000 und UMTS kann man nicht vergleichen!
Also eigentlich wie gesagt müsste doch WoW gehen, aber ich frage npochmals wegen HSDPA nächstes mal nach.
Mich interessierte erstmals der Preis, wären 25 €/mtl.


----------



## Fendrin (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



> DSL 2000 Nivau.



Betonung liegt auf Niveau. Das Problem ist, dass du dir bei UMTS mit allen anderen Teilnehmern die max. verfügbare Bandbreite der Funkzelle teilst. 

Wohnst du in der Großstadt mit einer großen Funkzellendichte, ist das kein Problem. 
Wohnst du in nem Dorf wo kein DSL verfügbar ist, und die Leute sich verstärkt "UMTS" anschaffen und alles über eine Funkzelle läuft, kannst dir ja vorstellen, wie das dann mit der Bandbreite/Ping  ausschaut. (Extrembeispiel)



> Also Wow müsste laufen, oder täusche ich mich und DSL2000 und UMTS kann man nicht vergleichen!



Der Vergleich hinkt stark, da es sich um 2 unterschiedliche Techniken handelt.
Der Ping sollte bei UMTS etwa bei 200-300ms liegen, also WoW ist spielbar, Shooter kannst knicken.

HSDPA wäre geeigneter, da liegt der Ping bei 100 - 150 ms. 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Wagga (16. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns ist DSL selbst DSL 16000 verfügbar.
Also DSL gibts hier, das kann ich klar bejaen das es DSL gibt.
Wollte halt ihn speziell fürs surfen wenn ich unterwegs bin oder mal Wow, wenn ich unterwegs bin natürlich, daheim nutze ich WLAN.
Wenns für WoW 70-300 max. ms reicht, wärs schon ok.
Ich erwarte hier keine Werte von 50 ms,das ist ein Unding.
Angeblich soll WoW ja selbst mit ISDN gehen.
Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit sollchen Sticks und MMORPGs?
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Fendrin (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wollte nur ein Extrembeispiel erwähnen ;-)



> Wollte halt ihn speziell fürs surfen wenn ich unterwegs bin oder mal Wow, wenn ich unterwegs bin natürlich, daheim nutze ich WLAN.


Dafür sollte es "perfekt" sein.

Es gab hier erst kürzlich nen Thread, wo es um das Thema UMTS / WoW ging, ich geh mal suchen

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Wagga (16. Dezember 2008)

Ok, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Base, oder sollte ich lieber Vodafone nehmen.
Nun die Frage des Anbieters!

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Fendrin (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

sry, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, hab kein UMTS.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Wagga (16. Dezember 2008)

HSDAP?
Oder nur WLAN, eigentlich sollte es gehen ich riskiers vielleicht einfach mal.
Oder frag nochmals nach.

MFG,Wagga


----------

